# Help Please !!!!!!



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

i have a 48" side discharge mower deck that i would like to convert to the pto driveshaft rather then the current belt driven. currently i have to put the belt mule on in summer for deck but remove it so i can run the rototiller and snowblower or can i run the belt mule with the the pto shaft there.
thanks 
Justin


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Justin
You need to be a little more specific. What model tractor?


----------



## jt41484 (Sep 1, 2004)

model 1669l


----------

